# Fish Cleaning table



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I set up a fish cleaning table at my fish camp last year so I could have a decent place to clean fish without the hassle of using a public spot and the like. I wrote a review of it today and included some pictures of the modifications that I made. I don't know how I ever made it without one. You can read about it on my blog.
Bud


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks great. I don't clean at a public station. Our pups get mad if they don't get livers and roe!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great, beats the heck out of the tailgate of my truck to clean fish on.


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Very cool, we got my father in law one for Christmas.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking good. I take it those end pieces are high enough for. Clamp light for last minute fishing.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The rack has a crosspiece mounted up overhead so that I can hang up larger fish for cleaning.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My boys bought me one for fathers day last year. I set it up at my camper for the night time catches. Yours looks great.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

It really makes a difference when you have a lot of fish to fillet. Pet Spoon my fish camp sure has a lot of wild cats that suddenly appear when it's fish cleaning time!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Noticed what looked like vacant spots in the back ground, where do you camp FlyingV ???


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I keep my RV year round as a sorta permanent fish camp at Riverside Adventures RV Park in Riverside. It's right next to the bridge on the east side of hwy. 19
It's a quiet place run by nice folks. All those spaces that you see in the pictures are filled though...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

